# DIY PVC Shooting Station



## cfdjay (Jul 12, 2005)

:darkbeer:


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

thats sweet looks awesome beer holders now thats inventive


----------



## 82ndArcher07 (Aug 29, 2009)

Yea that looks really cool, Im starting to think that I should have made mine out of pvc not wood


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

thats awesome! how much did it cost to build?


----------



## imadragonkeeper (Oct 30, 2006)

Now I have to show this one to my husband so when he says "Where am I supposed to set down my beer?" I can point to your little holders


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

nice work!


----------



## cfdjay (Jul 12, 2005)

PA3-DArcher4 said:


> thats awesome! how much did it cost to build?


About $75 give or take


----------



## perrywinkle1 (Jul 25, 2009)

Looks alot diff than all that pipe and fittings i saw saturday in your truck.... Looks Good!!!


----------



## cfdjay (Jul 12, 2005)

perrywinkle1 said:


> Looks alot diff than all that pipe and fittings i saw saturday in your truck.... Looks Good!!!


LOL!! I was wondering if you were gonna see this!!


----------



## Mapes3 (Aug 13, 2009)

thats sweet! you got any plans and materials list?


----------



## cfdjay (Jul 12, 2005)

Mapes3 said:


> thats sweet! you got any plans and materials list?


I didn't really write anything down. I just kinda "winged" it. It's all PVC pipe - 3" and 1.5" with reducers where necessary.


----------



## TH30060X (Jan 7, 2006)

LOL. That is bad ***** man. good work


----------



## cfdjay (Jul 12, 2005)

TH30060X said:


> LOL. That is bad ***** man. good work


Thanks!! Good to hear from a fellow buckeye!!


----------



## Mapes3 (Aug 13, 2009)

cfdjay said:


> I didn't really write anything down. I just kinda "winged" it. It's all PVC pipe - 3" and 1.5" with reducers where necessary.


ok. Ill try and figure it out thanks!


----------



## naildriver9 (Aug 4, 2010)

Very nice and seems simple enough to build,but then the most useful things usually are.


----------



## BOHTR (Mar 21, 2006)

Sweet !


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

i have one like that,but my next one where the 2-pieces that hold the cam i am going to use back to back 90s and get the cam a little higher off the ground and then add that measurement to the top limb holder.the one i have now works fine i just like to tinker.


----------



## Fallguy! (Oct 15, 2008)

Any chance we could get a rough sketch and material list? I'd love to build one of these and it looks awsome too.


----------



## cfdjay (Jul 12, 2005)

cfdjay said:


> I didn't really write anything down. I just kinda "winged" it. It's all PVC pipe - 3" and 1.5" with reducers where necessary.


:embara:


----------



## COATED (Jun 3, 2009)

cfdjay said:


> Thanks!! Good to hear from a fellow buckeye!!


Way cool buddy! I'm just seeing it now for the first time! Your's is just as nice as mine. I originally got the idea for mine off of Smitty's old thread that he started. These are awesome stands!:darkbeer:


----------



## spud69 (Aug 20, 2010)

Cool design thanks for sharing


----------



## Hammer0419 (Nov 21, 2005)

Very cool!!


----------



## ssmithntx (Jan 25, 2009)

Ive gotta make one of these


----------



## cfdjay (Jul 12, 2005)

Thought I'd renew this one for the offseason


----------



## TOMAXIMUS (Aug 2, 2010)

Way cool! Now I have to do one for me.


----------



## Stubbz (Nov 11, 2011)

i fell victum to making one of these a while back also. just got parts to add 2 more cupholders to it just havent done it yet. ill get pix up soon of it tho when i get her finished up.


----------



## OldAmbush (Aug 2, 2011)

looks like another idea to add to the list!


----------



## xmattedgex (Feb 19, 2012)

Very nice!!


----------

